# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  NTA's 2005 Photos

## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## Bad Wolf

sorry but what has kacey ainsworth done to her hair?

----------


## Layne

> 


She Looks Gorgeous!  :Wub: 

thanks for posting! x

----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## samantha nixon

did you actually talk to lisa or get her autograph

----------


## xCharliex

> did you actually talk to lisa or get her autograph


Unfortunately no i never got to do it my way and stand in the correct place, i saw her though she looked fab, maybe next year as ill be attending with my best friend and everything will go to plan

----------


## samantha nixon

ah id love to meet her and id love to go next year but ill either just be 15 or nearly 15 depends when they are

----------


## xCharliex

> ah id love to meet her and id love to go next year but ill either just be 15 or nearly 15 depends when they are


More than likely be around the 24th/25th/26th of october, on a tues!

----------


## samantha nixon

it will be the 24th then so ill be 2 days away from 15, do teenagers go or is it more of an adult thing

----------


## xCharliex

Its actually for 16 and over! but i dont think they would ask for ID i did see a lad who was under 10 there but i guess if your with an adult its ok
I saw more adults than young people, most young people were just outside

----------


## samantha nixon

id go with my mum and dad and sis if we were allowed as we both want to go but im not sure its my mums cup of tea and who else was in the best soap category ee, corrie, emmer and ?

----------


## xCharliex

Hollyoaks

----------


## samantha nixon

thanks i couldnt remember

----------


## pip_kin

oh yes il be 16 next year, just have to convince my parents to let me go!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Id say do go, it really was a great night!!

----------


## pip_kin

im gona try, but if my parents say no then i cant go, then il be really angry and wont talk to them!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well you've got a year to work on them! Lol

----------


## di marco

i might go next year, ill hopefully be at uni then so my mum wont be able to stop me going!

----------


## Layne

> i might go next year, ill hopefully be at uni then so my mum wont be able to stop me going!



I am going next year , no one can stop me, not even my mum! hehe
I think she'll say different but oh well, i have to go next year!

----------


## di marco

> I am going next year , no one can stop me, not even my mum! hehe
> I think she'll say different but oh well, i have to go next year!


my mum would never let me go if i told her, ill have to find someone to go with though seeing as my mum wont let my sis go...............

----------


## pip_kin

yeah it will propbly take a whole year!!lol!! my parents let me do quite alot, all i have to do behave myself!!!

----------


## di marco

> yeah it will propbly take a whole year!!lol!! my parents let me do quite alot, all i have to do behave myself!!!


youre lucky then lol! my mum would prob say something like its sad to want to do that  :Angry:

----------


## Layne

> my mum would never let me go if i told her, ill have to find someone to go with though seeing as my mum wont let my sis go...............



I wasn't planning on telling mine! lol!
No she was all for me going this year , but we thought we was on hliday when we are not!
so i could blackmail her!
I don't think she'll have a prblem with me going as long as its with my mates that she knows!

----------


## pip_kin

my parents said maybe to me going to leeds for a weekend, just got to work out the trains and stuff, so i dont see how its much different!! lol my mum did laugh when i asked though about NTA's!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i went ths year for the first time and i had a VIP pass to the aftershow party!! It was great, got my accomodation for payed for and everything . It was such a good night

----------


## pip_kin

do you get to go next year aswell?? im gona go its just transport and accomadation, can you get a hotel room when you are 16??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i went ths year for the first time and i had a VIP pass to the aftershow party!! It was great, got my accomodation for payed for and everything . It was such a good night


How come you managed to get VIP?

----------


## Layne

> i went ths year for the first time and i had a VIP pass to the aftershow party!! It was great, got my accomodation for payed for and everything . It was such a good night



Wow, can i asl how you got the aftershow ticket etc?

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Yeah ill be there next year. And i got AS tickets through the job i do.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Yeah ill be there next year. And i got AS tickets through the job i do.


Kool, your very lucky. So what job do you do?

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

well its not my job as such cos im still at uni, but every couple of weeks;/months i travel round country to different studios and stuff on request and help with marketing campagins, media promotions and media analagies n stuff like that for different media companies.

----------


## Layne

Wow cool! Lucky you!

----------


## xCharliex

> well its not my job as such cos im still at uni, but every couple of weeks;/months i travel round country to different studios and stuff on request and help with marketing campagins, media promotions and media analagies n stuff like that for different media companies.


Your my new best friend! Lol how lucky are you! I remember Gloria Hunniford offered me her after show party tickets in 2002 but they had her name on so i wouldnt have ahad access to it! I only wanted to get to meet the Bad Girls cast and a few others, although id have done anything to mingle with Mr Simon Cowell   :Big Grin:

----------


## samantha nixon

id love to meet simon aswell

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I spoke to him, before the NTA's started, he was well charming.

----------


## squarelady

I didn't have VIP tickets but I think I still managed to meet everyone! lol

----------


## samantha nixon

youre well lucky

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Met a few people, but next year i'm hoping will be better.

----------


## becky100690

where do you get all those pictures from????

----------


## samantha nixon

you can get them from isifa

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Which one's hunni, some are what we've taken ourself's and some we found on the internet.

----------


## becky100690

MM the ones that have writing going across the picture and have you got any of tina hobley or any holby cast ones

----------


## xCharliex

There is a picture thread of Tina Hobley have a scroll through the pages and you will come across it

----------


## xCharliex

Heres the link Tina pix

----------


## JJtheJetPlane

They all look Lovely!!!

----------


## becky100690

THANK YOU FOR THat XXXXXXXX

----------


## the_watts_rule

Great Pictures.

----------

